# Old syntax?



## Redram

In looking at some online catalogs of Pauline Viadot's compositions, I came across entries of the following type:

"1864. *12 стихотворений Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева*, переведëнные Ф. Боденштедтом и положенные на музыку Полиной Виардо-Гарсиа."

Would one not have expected "переведëнных" and "положенных" in such a listing, or might "переведëнные" and "положенные" be examples of 19th century syntax?


----------



## Maroseika

Переведенные looks quite usual. Положенные на музыку is just a bit bookish or rather professional, but still quite usual as well.


----------



## Redram

When I first read the listing, I too thought that "переведенные" and "положенные" were fine. However, then I got to thinking: Does one not say: "12 стихотворений, переведенных...," rather than "12 стихотворений, переведенные..."? I've always thought that adjectives or participles used with 5, 6, ... 12, etc. take the genitive plural rather than the nominative/accusative plural form.


----------



## Maroseika

OK, now I see what you mean. 
Well, here I can't see anything archaic, just  a nuance between Nom. and Gen.: Nom. grammatically refers to the Numeral and therefore has a nuance of the "joint action"б sematic stress is on the Numeral; Gen. - gramatically refers to the noun and has a nuance of the "separate action", semantic stress is on the noun. 
12 стихотворений, переведенные... refers to them as a whole thing (Двенадцать, переведенные).
12 стихотворений, переведенных... refers to them as a part of a wider list (сколько-то переведенных стихотворений).
In the present case, as a title of a collection, joint and Nom. look more natural for me. But I'd say Он выучил 12 стихотворений, переведенных...


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. It looks quite contemporary, although the same constructions might have been used in the past as well.


----------



## covar

"1864. *12 *_переведëнных Ф. Боденштедтом и положенных на музыку Полиной Виардо-Гарсиа_* стихотворений Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева*." - OK!
"1864. *12*_ переведëнные Ф. Боденштедтом и положенные на музыку Полиной Виардо-Гарсиа_ *стихотворений Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева*." -  nonsense!


----------



## LilianaB

I actually think that the comma makes a big difference, and you somehow skipped it in your examples.


----------



## Ahu Lee

Redram said:


> "12 стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ые*..."


Doesn't sound right to me. 

I'd always say:
_"12 стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ых*..."_

"переведëнные" agrees (and is right) with "стихотворения" though. 
e.g.:
_"3 стихотворен*ия* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ые*..."
_
PS..
I'm not familiar with "Old syntax", and have no idea what it might be.


----------



## Maroseika

Ahu Lee said:


> "переведëнные" agrees (and is right) with "стихотворения" though.
> e.g.:
> _"3 стихотворен*ия* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ые*..."
> _



Does it really agree with стихотворения? In your example it is in Genitive, so formally it would be Три стихотворения, переведенных...
I think in some cases it may agree with the numeral, when a comlex unit is acting as a whole. A striking example is when we use it with a stable construction like вместе взятые: 
12 книг и 7 журналов, вместе взятые, весили 11 кг.
127 миллионов соломинок, водруженные на верблюда, сломили ему спину.


----------



## covar

*12 книг и 7 журналов*, вместе взятые, весили 11 кг. (???) -_ *подразумевается* _- *книги и журналы*, вместе взятые, весили 11 кг. (ok!)
1*27 миллионов соломинок*, водруженные на верблюда, сломили ему спину.(???) -_ *подразумевается* _- *cоломинки*, водруженные на верблюда, сломили ему спину. (ok!)


----------



## gvozd

Ahu Lee said:


> _"12 стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ых*..."_
> 
> "переведëнные" agrees (and is right) with "стихотворения" though.
> e.g.:
> _"3 стихотворен*ия* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ые*..."
> _



_Именительный падеж._ Это и есть те самые _(*кто? что?*) _12-ть стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ые*...
_
Родительный падеж. _Мне так не хватает этих (*кого? чего?*) 12-ти стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведённ*ых*...
_
Дательный падеж._ Надо отдать должное этим (*кому? чему?*) 12-ти стихотворени*ям* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведённ*ым*...
_
Винительный падеж._ Вижу (*кого? что?*) 12 стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ые*...
_
Творительный падеж._ Хватит тыкать мне этими (*кем? чем?*) 12-ю стихотворени*ями* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнн*ыми*...
_
Предложный падеж._ Давай поговорим (*о ком? о чём?*) о 12-ти стихотворени*ях* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведённ*ых*...


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> *12 книг и 7 журналов*, вместе взятые, весили 11 кг. (???) -_ *подразумевается* _- *книги и журналы*, вместе взятые, весили 11 кг. (ok!)
> 1*27 миллионов соломинок*, водруженные на верблюда, сломили ему спину.(???) -_ *подразумевается* _- *cоломинки*, водруженные на верблюда, сломили ему спину. (ok!)



12 стихотворений Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, переведëнные... 
Подразумеваются стихотворения, переведенные Боденштедтом. И в чем разница?


----------



## covar

gvozd said:


> _Именительный падеж._ Это и есть те самые _(*кто? что?*) _12-ть стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (каких?) переведëнн*ые*...*(???)*
> Это и есть те самые _(*кто? что?*) _12-ть стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (каких?) переведëнн*ых*...*(OK)*
> _Именительный падеж._ Это и есть те самые _(*кто? что?*) _стихотворен*ия* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (какие?) переведëнн*ые*...*(OK)*
> _
> Родительный падеж. _Мне так не хватает этих (*кого? чего?*) 12-ти стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (каких?) переведённ*ых*...
> _
> Дательный падеж._ Надо отдать должное этим (*кому? чему?*) 12-ти стихотворени*ям* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (каким?) переведённ*ым*...
> _
> Винительный падеж._ Вижу (*кого? что?*) 12 стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (какие?) переведëнн*ые*...*(???)*
> _Винительный падеж._ Вижу (*кого? что?*)  стихотворен*ия* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (какие?) переведëнн*ые*...*(OK)*
> _ Винительный падеж._ Вижу (*кого? что?*) 12 стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (каких?) переведëнн*ых*...*(OK)*
> _
> Творительный падеж._ Хватит тыкать мне этими (*кем? чем?*) 12-ю стихотворени*ями* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (какими?) переведëнн*ыми*...
> _
> Предложный падеж._ Давай поговорим (*о ком? о чём?*) о 12-ти стихотворени*ях* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (о каких) переведённ*ых*...


----------



## gvozd

> Это и есть те самые _(*кто? что?*) _12-ть стихотворен*ий* Пушкина, Фета и Тургенева, (каких?) переведëнн*ых*...*(OK)*



Ох уж этот русский язык... 

1. На заборе висел*о* 12 пар *штанов*, издающ*их* весьма неприятный запах.

2. На заборе висел*и*(?) 12 *пар* штанов, издающ*ие* весьма неприятный запах.

С чем надо согласовывать "издающие"? С парами или со штанами???


----------



## covar

gvozd said:


> Ох уж этот русский язык...
> 
> 1. На заборе висел*о* некое количество (=12 пар) *штанов*, издающ*их* весьма неприятный запах.
> 
> 2. На заборе висел*и* *штаны* (_в количестве _12 пар*)*, издающ*ие* весьма неприятный запах.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Ох уж этот русский язык...
> 
> 1. На заборе висел*о* 12 пар *штанов*, издающ*их* весьма неприятный запах.
> 
> 2. На заборе висел*и*(?) 12 *пар* штанов, издающ*ие* весьма неприятный запах.
> 
> С чем надо согласовывать "издающие"? С парами или со штанами???



А какая в данном случае разница? Пары и штаны тут в одном падеже. Но вообще со штанами, конечно.


----------



## Ahu Lee

gvozd said:


> Ох уж этот русский язык...


О да...

Спасибо за ваши разъяснения и примеры!

Пример "Это и есть те самые _12-ть стихотворен*ий Пушкина переведëнные*_" у меня никаких вопросов не вызывает, но вот если опустить эту вводную часть (это и есть те самые), то я скорее скажу "переведенных". Увы мне, граматею! 

Вот еще сварганил контекту: 
_12-ть памятников воздвигнут*ых* в честь... __
12-ть памятников воздвигнут*ые* в честь... __
Но
Это и есть те самые 12-ть памятников воздвигнутые в честь... -- _нормуль. Хотя боюсь, что "по дефолту" я даже здесь могу ляпнуть "воздвигнутых".   

Я, честно говоря, даже не понимаю от чего зависит это мое восприятие "правильности". Потому что вот, допустим , в следующем примере я, наоборот, вряд ли скажу обратное, т.е. пришедших:
_12-ть человек, пришедш*ие* на митинг в Туле, разошлись по домам.

_C вашими "штанами" я вообще в конец запутался 

С чем надо согласовывать "издающие"?
Скорее всего мой ответ вас сильно рассмешит, но для меня это согласуется с глаголом висело\висели, т.е. "висело издающих" и "висели издающие"

Тем не менее,





> На заборе висели(?) 12 *пар* штанов, издающ*ие* весьма неприятный запах


мне режет слух из-за "штанов". Что-то как-то совсем не нравится мне эта "висели 12 пар штанов". Я бы всегда сказал "висело".


----------



## covar

_(от перемены мест слагаемых сумма не должна изменяться._)
_
12-ть __воздвигнут*ых* в честь.. __памятников  (ok!)__
12-ть __воздвигнут*ые* в честь...__памятников  (чушь!)

__12-ть __пришедш*их* на митинг в туле, __человек, разошлись по домам. _(ok!)
_12-ть __пришедш*ие* на митинг в туле, __человек, разошлись по домам. (чушь!)_

Вы воспринимаете как нормальную эту фразу после перестановки потому, что подсознательно подразумеваете совсем иной контекст.

_12-ть памятников воздвигнут*ых* в честь... - правильно!__
12-ть памятников воздвигнут*ые* в честь... - словосочетание _"12-ть памятников" вы неосознанно (подсознательно) воспринимаете как "памятники" и фраза кажется правильной:
_(12-ть памятников) памятники воздвигнут*ые* в честь..._


----------



## Ahu Lee

*covar 
*
Так нет же, я и имел ввиду, что фраза "_12-ть памятников воздвигнут*ые* в честь" _мне не кажется правильной (я даже ее специальным смайлом обозначил, символизирующим, как мне кажется, крайнюю степень удивления)

Просто если следовать той "падежной" логике о которой мне\нам поведал *gvozd*, то якобы получается, что в именительном падеже такая форма имеет право быть или даже, более того, является единственно правильной.
Т.е. я не вижу никакой разницы между "стихотворений переведëнные" и "памятников воздвигнутые". И то и другое звучит для меня как черт знает что!


----------



## Maroseika

Ahu Lee said:


> Тем не менее,мне режет слух из-за "штанов". Что-то как-то совсем не нравится мне эта "висели 12 пар штанов". Я бы всегда сказал "висело".


Можно и так и сяк, зависит от вкладываемого смысла: пар. 184, п. 1.


----------



## Ahu Lee

maroseika said:


> можно и так и сяк, зависит от вкладываемого смысла: пар. 184, п. 1.



Понятно. Спасибо.

т.е. можно сказать
висел*о 12 пар штанов, издающих  *(висели вместе)
или
висел*и** 12 пар штанов, издающих * (висели раздельно)
?
Хотя какой реальный смысл, реальная разница может быть в этом висении "вместе" и "раздельно", на разных веревках что-ли:d? С солдатами у розенталя там дело как-то понятней обстоит.



> на заборе висел*и(?) 12 пар штанов, издающие весьма неприятный запах.*


...*штанов, издающих*...

Не знаю как у вас, а у меня просто язык не поворачивается сказать "штанов, издающие". Вот хоть ты тресни! Какие тут правила, зачем правила... (Эй зачэм так много правила гаварищь, дарагой. Сам все знаю, сам их пищю, да! )


----------



## covar

я бы всё-таки уточнил формулировку розенталя:


> форма единственного числа сказуемого указывает на совместное действие,  форма множественного числа – на раздельное совершение действия.


форма единственного числа сказуемого указывает на то, что мы говорим о множестве предметов как об одном едином объекте (в смысле теории множеств, если кто помнит), то есть "12 пар штанов" мы подсознательно заменяем на некое "множество штанов" при построении фразы.

форма множественного числа говорит о том, что что такого объединения предметов в единый объект мы не делаем. ("12 пар штанов" мы подсознательно  заменяем на отдельные "штаны" при построении фразы).

Ps. "совместное действие" висящих штанов меня почему-то сильно смущает, как и их "раздельное действие". и в том и в другом случае они просто висят.


----------



## Maroseika

Ahu Lee said:


> т.е. можно сказать
> висел*о 12 пар штанов, издающих  *(висели вместе)
> или
> висел*и** 12 пар штанов, издающих * (висели раздельно)
> ?
> Хотя какой реальный смысл, реальная разница может быть в этом висении "вместе" и "раздельно", на разных веревках что-ли:d? С солдатами у розенталя там дело как-то понятней обстоит.


Разница в отношении говорящего. К штанам вряд ли отношение может быть разным, но в других случаях разница вполне очевидна. Так что штаны, а особенно пары штанов - не очень удачный пример для иллюстрации этого принципа. Тут лучше подошло бы что-нибудь одушевленное, действительно способное действовать и сообща, и по отдельности.



> Не знаю как у вас, а у меня просто язык не поворачивается сказать "штанов, издающие".


По мостовой бежали 6 собак, издававшие отрывистое лаяние.
За ночь попались 6 собак, не имевшие на себе ошейника.
За ночь попалось 6 собак, не имевших на себе ошейника.

По проспекту брели 12 матросов, нагло разглядывавшие встречных дамочек.
На танцы пришло 6 матросов, побитых накануне солдатами.


----------

